
It's not you – it's your knowledge base - kevinatac
https://kevinslin.com/organizing/its_not_you_its_your_knowledge_base/
======
kevinatac
author here - been working on this project for the past year and excited to
share my thoughts about organizing information. feel free to comment if you
have questions

